# Abtrennung in den Teich bauen



## Mühle (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo liebe Hobbys,

ich muß mal Euren Rat einholen  .

Ich würde gerne in meinem Hauptteich eine Art Abtrennung bauen, so eine Art Lebensraum für meine gequälten Unterwasserpflanzen, die werden nämlich regelmäßig verputzt von meinen großen Koi und den Graskarpfen habe ich in Verdacht  .

Viele kennen ja meinen Teich, aber ich stelle nochmal ein Bild zur Übersicht rein.

 

Ich würde gerne links neben der Brücke etwas abtrennen, so das die dicken Fische nicht mehr dorthin kommen. Nur wie  .

Ich habe schon an ein Netz gedacht, welches ich in den Teich hänge. Nur wäre es nicht eine Falle für die Fische, obwohl meine haben wohl Rückwärtsgang, oder  .

Es soll so eine Art Pflanzteich bzw. -filter im Hauptteich werden, also kontinuierlicher Wasseraustausch ist notwendig.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee, ich würde mich sehr freuen  

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## katja (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Abtrennung in den Teich bauen*

hallo britta!

spontan fällt mir ein lochblech ein, aus edelstahl oder so. gibts mit verschieden großen löchern.
vielleicht wäre das eine idee?
nur, wie befestigen...


----------



## ~jens~ (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Abtrennung in den Teich bauen*

huhu
wie wäre es denn mit einer Art Mauer aus Natursteinen? einfach so Lose aufeinander gestapelt. (muss natürlich ordentlich gemacht werden damit es nicht  umkippt.) 
lg


----------



## karsten. (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Abtrennung in den Teich bauen*

Hallo 

obwohl ich eigentlich für den massenhaften Einsatz von Gittern oder Lochblechen plädieren müsste .....

wäre es meine erste Wahl              nicht

schau mal bei den Algenfotos !

ich benutze Lochblech aus 1.4371 (V4A  )
zur Algenrasenaufzucht   !  
Sicher mit den richtigen Algen könnte es auch wirken aber  

nur einfach schmutzig sähe mir Lochblech oder Gitter an gut sichtbarer Stelle im Teich zu technisch aus. 

vor ein paar Jahren habe ich mal im Rahmen von Arbeiten bei der Gestaltung eine großen Aquariums eine Art Rechen aus Rundstahl gebaut auf den durchbohrte Lavaklumpen sozusagen auf die "zinken" aufgefädelt wurden .  Sowas kann man hängend von einem Balken oder auch vom Grund her installieren. 
So ein "künstliches" Riff ist sehr stabil und kann ganz toll ein einwachsen
Mit dem Abstand der Stäbe und den Steinen kann man den Durchgang für die Rüpel verwehren , auch evtl eine Zweite Reihe  auf Lücke gesetzt..

je nachdem was an Material zur Verfügung steht ........

mit etwas Connection dürfte weder Material noch Arbeit ein Kostenfaktor sein

ich muss mal schauen ob ich Fotos finde 

da war wir noch nicht so digital  

mfG


----------



## Mühle (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Abtrennung in den Teich bauen*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

danke für Eure Antworten  .

Ihr habt mich auf eine Idee gebracht. Ich könnte so eine kleine Mauer in den Teich bauen : links und rechts Felssteine vielleicht 2 Reihen hoch, in der Mitte mit Kies befüllen und hier einfach Bambusstöcker oder sowas reinstecken.

Mensch, das müßte gehen. Ihr sind prima  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Haitu (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Abtrennung in den Teich bauen*

Hi,

so richtig wie du dir das mit dem Bambus vorstellst, kann ich mir nicht.
Eine feststehende sich selbst tragende Mauer aus Fels/Bruchstein (Trockenmauer) und das auch noch zweischalig? Ich befürchte, dass du da 1Meter Platz in der Dicke brauchst. Und so riesig ist dein Teich ja nicht.

Evt. ist der Porotonstein  eine Alternative?


----------



## Dodi (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Abtrennung in den Teich bauen*

Hallo Britta!

Das mit den Feldsteinen ist mir auch schon in den Sinn bekommen.

Sach ma, wie tief ist Dein Teich denn links der Brücke?
Wenn er dort nicht zu tief ist, könnte man ohne abzupumpen, "bewaffnet" mit Taucherbrille  die Steinschicht komplett bis zur Oberfläche ziehen und hätte somit eine tolle Abtrennung. Zu beachten wäre noch das enorme Gewicht der Steine - Du hast ja - wenn ich mich recht entsinne - einen Folienteich. Auf jeden Fall dann Vlies darunter legen. 

Otto hat Recht: es wäre schon eine gewaltige Mauer, die da zu bauen wäre - aber Otto, wieso nicht "so riesig" ?Brittas Teich fasst doch immerhin 100.000 m³.


----------



## karsten. (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Abtrennung in den Teich bauen*

Hallo

oder

sowas 

fertig , angefertigt oder irgendwas zweckentfremdet  

  könnte man auch mit gerbochenem Raketenton
oder Lava füllen   

und jede Menge Biotope schaffen und Fenster und Höhlen rein bauen und bepflanzen

*und und und
*
wie mit LEGO

und meldest ein Patent auf Unterwassergabionen an

 

mfG


----------



## Haitu (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Abtrennung in den Teich bauen*

Hi,

Mit den Körben, das ist nicht schlecht! Die Seiten könnte man dann mit Bruchsteinen zulegen. Das müsst halten weil die sich auch in den Maschen verkeilen können.



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Otto hat Recht: es wäre schon eine gewaltige Mauer, die da zu bauen wäre - aber Otto, wieso nicht "so riesig" ?Brittas Teich fasst doch immerhin 100.000 m³.



Ich bin vom Bild ausgegangen. Das sieht nicht nach 100m³ aus _geschweige denn 100.000m³_


----------



## Mühle (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Abtrennung in den Teich bauen*

Hallo zusammen,

die Teichtiefe beträgt an der Stelle, wo ich die Abtrennung ausprobieren möchte, so ca. max. 80 cm. Ich möchte so etwas wie einen kleinen Wall in den Teich schütten, bestehend aus ca. 2 Feldsteinen hoch, also max. 30 cm, dafür sind keine 1,0 m Breite erforderlich : . 

Links und rechts Feldsteine, damit die mittige Kies-Sand-Mischung festgehalten wird und hier stecke ich einfach Stäbe oder sowas rein, ich probiere es einfach aus  .


Hi Karsten,

guck, letztes Jahr habe ich Pflanzkörbe für Unterwaaserpflanzen selbst gebastelt.

 

Funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut, aber nicht für Krebsscheren und dafür ist die Aktion  .


Hallo Otto,

was möchtest Du mir sagen  , doch nicht, daß Du meine 100.000 l bzw. 100 cbm anzweifelst :. Berufsmäßig habe ich mit Zeichnungen, Abmaßen und Mathematik ausschließlich zu tun und Du kannst mir glauben 100 cbm sind untertrieben, eher 120 cbm oder mehr. Aber ich werde versuchen hier eine Luftaufnahme von 1999 mal einzuscannen und dann darfst Du gerne selbst nachrechnen  . Mir kommt es auf 10,0  - 20,0 cbm nicht an : .   


viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Dodi (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Abtrennung in den Teich bauen*

Hallo Britta!

Jepp! Bei 80 cm Teichtiefe ist ein kleiner Wall aus Feldsteinen doch kein Problem!
Warum denn nicht bis zur Wasserkante hochziehen?
Dann könntest Du wunderbar Pflanzen in den Kies setzen, so ähnlich wie bei meinem "Wall" im Teich.

Aber vergiß bitte nicht, die Steine zu "kärchern" und den Kies zu "waschen".


----------



## Mühle (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Abtrennung in den Teich bauen*

Hallo Dodi,

nee, 80 cm Höhe bekomme ich nicht durch normale Felssteine ohne Abstützung hin, leider  . Aber Du hast Recht, es wäre das Schönste und ich mache mir noch weiter Gedanken  .

Den Wall bepflanzen, ja, mein Traum... . 

Die Geschichte, die Karsten hier reingestellt hat, hat was  .

viele liebe Grüße

Britta


----------

